
Gruber's 2019 Apple Report Card - jmsflknr
https://daringfireball.net/2020/02/my_2019_apple_report_card
======
geophile
> It fixes everything wrong with the 15-inch MacBook Pros that preceded it —
> especially the keyboard.

No it doesn't. The Fn keys are still missing. The MBP16 has 80% of a keyboard.

